# Snapper Tacos....



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Took some snapper we caught Sunday and decided to make some tacos. Blackened the fish and make a homemade avacado, lime dressing and served over slaw.


----------



## randynation (Oct 16, 2013)

That looks like some fine eatin right there.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice! But I gotta learn you on some homemade guac! That looks like green toothpaste.  Wife has been making homemade guac nearly every night - I'm addicted and I don't even like avocados! Chopped (not whipped :whistling: ) avocado, lil garlic salt, and some fresh pico de gallo - I put that stuff on everything!!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Looks great split!


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks delicious!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Kayak fishin?:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Kayak fishin?:thumbsup:


Pier


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

It looks good, I wouldn't turn my nose up at it, that's fer sure.

But...
Dang'it man, cook those tortillas a bit, they look straight outta'da package.
Also, agree on the Guacamole comment.
I like mine like chunky mashed taters with lots of onion, tomato, bell peppers, and some minced chiles, cilantro and garlic, plenty of salt and lime.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

looks awful good!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Some good eats right there!!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## HammerHead1631 (Oct 12, 2015)

I would def eat that. Good job man.


----------

